# Scott Saddle



## buggi (12 Apr 2008)

Scott saddle ... Free to a good home. It is approx 5 and a 1/2 inches across the widest part of the saddle. it is a man's saddle and I needed a slightly wider one so this one is practically unused, i've only done 20 miles on this saddle. 

Black with grey detail. same as the one on this bike...

http://www.scottusa.com/gb_en/category/380/cr1

The first one to PM me can have it. i'll even pay the postage coz i'm nice. 

ps. no, you can't have the bike, i'm keeping that bit!


----------



## buggi (14 Apr 2008)

Saddle has now found a new home.


----------

